# Multiple Sex Partners and its Impact on You



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Everything you do or don't do will make you who you "are." If you don't have sex, that will effect who you are just as much as if you do.

And if you argued that abstinence didn't harm you in some irreversible, intangible way--and steal parts of your soul, then that would make you a hypocrite, because clearly we're comparing the same types of "effect." I'm being sarcastic, but I think that you're ignoring the meaning behind what those people who say this and that mean.

If anything, I think someone might lose their fantasy ideals about sex when they are confronted with the reality of it. It's the same thing that you lose when you test a hypothesis (especially when you find out it was wrong). Does this steal a part of your soul? I'd like to think that it doesn't, though maybe that explains some of the stereotypes about scientists. It's the destruction of the ideal or fantasy. (Of course, then you make a new one--it's a process).

Also, maybe some people have less ideals to begin with--so it's not a clear fast rule. Maybe some people don't even think this way, and they wouldn't be effected like this.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

pdug said:


> Now that the sexual revolution is no longer a revolution (at least in the western world) and is more standardized as part of the courtship ritual or just having fun, I was wondering if anybody has any insights onto the effect this has on one's outlook and behavior in the world.
> 
> Is there a hidden cost to the sexual revolution?
> 
> ...


1) Correlation does not equal causation. Also, I think you probably have cause and effect swapped - negative attitudes about relationships are the main reason I see for people to sleep with anything that moves without forming any bonds in the process and move on impulsively.
2) It's not all or nothing. Multiple sex partners is the norm. 20/year is not. There's a spectrum. 
3) Yes, I do think there's a cost to the sexual revolution. Actually, I think the sexual revolution peaked in the 70's, and has majorly returned to more like 1950's attitudes. Free love is very, very hard to find. There are no more public bath-houses. Frequently changing partners is discouraged socially from a lot of aspects of life.
4) I do think that something is lost in sex being an emotionless or bond-less act. I think there is a duality of animal need for sex and human need for intimacy and that the two coexist, overlap, and don't always play nicely together.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

The effect of having multiple partners is dependent on the individual person. All I've ever had is casual sex, but that doesn't necessarily mean that I'll cheat on a future partner in a monogamous relationship or use sex to fill a void in my life. Nor do all of the people that are a lot more promiscuous than I am. If people practice sex safely and consensually, then there's nothing wrong with casual sex.


----------

